# module-init-tools-3.6 causes modprobe FATAL [Bug reported]

## rasmuslp

EDIT: Was: 'modprobe: FATAL: /sys is not mounted'

Hi.

I just reinstalled Gentoo on my pc, now running ~amd64. I noticed that I get alot of "modprobe: FATAL: /sys is not mounted" just before the OpenRC part. It wasn't like this when the installations was still in 'mint' condition, but as I have installed and configured alot of things between reboots, I haven't a clue to what causes this.

The pc seems to work without problems, but it's still kind of terrifying to get all those "FATAL" thrown at one on boot.

Does anyone have any idea as to what happens here, and how I can resolve it? 

Thx

/RasmusLast edited by rasmuslp on Tue Feb 10, 2009 2:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rasmuslp,

sysfilesystem support is a kernel option and you don't probably don't have it.

Check your kernel and fix as required

----------

## rasmuslp

Hmm... I can't find anything but the deprecated options for sys fs, but nevertheless I got the following enabled in .config:

```

$ cat .config | grep -i sys

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# File systems

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

# Pseudo filesystems

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# Miscellaneous filesystems

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

```

I guess this means that I have the requires sysfs enabled?

----------

## justinkb

i have this too. i have traced it to the recent module-init-tools 3.6 update.

it seems to want to modprobe before /sys gets mounted.

i hope this gets fixed.

----------

## rasmuslp

Ah, yeah, that might be possible. It was bumped to version 3.6 Feb. 8th.

Could you please file a bug report for this?

----------

## dony

Hi,

same here:

sys-apps/module-init-tools

     Available versions:  3.2.2-r3!t 3.4!t (~)3.4-r1!t (~)3.5!t {old-linux}

     Installed versions:  3.6!t(10:02:11 09.02.2009)(-old-linux)

Regards

Dony

----------

## lordcris

bug reported

you lazy asses  :Smile: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258442

----------

## rasmuslp

Thx lordcris.

I just thought that justinkb might have some additional information, since he actually tracked down the problem  :Smile: 

----------

## justinkb

i'm afraid to say i don't have any further info, other than the fact that both machines i have this problem with have more than one CPU. i don't know if this relates to the problem somehow.

anyway, i think either openrc (which i am running) or module-init-tools is at fault here.

----------

## rasmuslp

I downgraded module-init-tools to 3.5 and ran update-modules. That solved the problem.

----------

## dony

Hi,

mine is a one-proc-system ... and I also use openrc. 

I will try to disable rc_parallel (wich works in the past without problens)

Regards

dony

----------

## dony

Hi,

with rc_parallel DISABLED in rc.conf the message is gone!!!

Regards

Dony

----------

